# Tax advice for Spain



## mrodriguezorta (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi,

I am a spaniard living in Australia needing some advice. In 2007 between july to september approx I was working in Spain. I then returned to Australia but it ocurred to me I never did any lodgements of tax returns at their tax time, etc. Would I have been fined for that? Is it too late? Can I still fix this? 

Any advice would be great.

Thanks,
Monica


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrodriguezorta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a spaniard living in Australia needing some advice. In 2007 between july to september approx I was working in Spain. I then returned to Australia but it ocurred to me I never did any lodgements of tax returns at their tax time, etc. Would I have been fined for that? Is it too late? Can I still fix this?
> 
> ...


W"orking as self employed, or for someone?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You probably didn't earn enough to pay any tax. You should have made a return but it is nearly five years ago and they do not seem to bother after five years.

If it was me I would say nothing.

Regards to Melbourne, I was there in the early sixties.


----------



## mrodriguezorta (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for quick reply. I was working for supermercados dia.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrodriguezorta said:


> Thanks for quick reply. I was working for supermercados dia.


Well, I'm sure if it was only short term that you would have come under the figure for lodging a return. Under €6000 ish?


----------



## mrodriguezorta (Sep 2, 2012)

It would have been under 6000 euros easily but I thought they already took tax out of each pay. Is that how it works? I just wasn't sure if I had to still lodge it.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mrodriguezorta said:


> It would have been under 6000 euros easily but I thought they already took tax out of each pay. Is that how it works? I just wasn't sure if I had to still lodge it.


Well thats what I would have thought, so why would you want to lodge a tax return to declare income that you have already paid tax on


----------



## mrodriguezorta (Sep 2, 2012)

For one I don't know what the requirements are so I want to make sure I do things by the book. Secondly I wasn't sure if perhaps due to the short amount of time I worked and income I earned whether I would be entitled to a refund. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If I understand the Spanish rules. Big if

If you're working a normal job and earning less then 22K then you don't need to file. This assumes nothing but employment income. The more complicated your income the lower the filing threshold.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

NickZ said:


> If I understand the Spanish rules. Big if
> 
> If you're working a normal job and earning less then 22K then you don't need to file. This assumes nothing but employment income. The more complicated your income the lower the filing threshold.



Surely one of the most important reasons to lodge tax returns for us expats is to prove that we are tax resident.

This is 'deadly' important (pun intended) when it comes to IHT and succession tax.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

There is a form you can file for tax residence.

http://www.aeat.es/static_files/AEAT/Contenidos_Comunes/La_Agencia_Tributaria/Modelos_y_formularios/Declaraciones/Modelos_01_al_99/mod030_es_es.pdf

I think that one but somebody with better Spanish then me needs to look at it


----------

